# Video Of My Monsters



## selman (Nov 8, 2007)

I have three 25 cm (10 inch) Pygocentrus Nattereri in a 275 liter (72 galon) tank. Here is the video...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Here I'll embed it for you







NICE ! Those nattereri are huge


----------



## selman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you balluupnetme


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn, those are some fat azz reds!...







....a tad on the obese side for my liking!...anyhow, they still rock like Joe Walsh concert!!...


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

those are.. HUGE!!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

well fed


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Those look bigger than 10'' to me. Nice to see some monster reds


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree that they are too fat, do you always feed red meat?
If so maybe its time to change to white fish fillets as a staple


----------



## selman (Nov 8, 2007)

They eat almost everyday. Feeding time is maximum 2 days. They eat fishes, shrimps, red meat and dried foods...


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

These are really monsters. One of the largest nattereri I've ever seen.
Congrads Selman.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Stick to shrimp and frozen-thawed fish, with the occasional bunch of pellets, stay away from red meat from now on if you want them to grow even bigger. It looks like they've had more protein up to now than i will have in my entire lifetime. Time to get those suckers on a diet.

Do you have any current in the tank at all?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

those are some fat a-- piranhas i love it


----------



## selman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you for the advices Murphy. I have 1100 l/h current in the tank.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

does anyone know where to buy a 50 gallon fish tank


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thekiller107 said:


> does anyone know where to buy a 50 gallon fish tank


Please start your own topic if you have questions, this question doesn't relate in any way whatsoever to this thread.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

killer that was completly random...you need more current man


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

RB 32 said:


> nice fat reds you got, they are pretty thick...
> 
> the 2 bigger ones are a solid 12-inch reds.. congrats very hard to get to this size rare ..did you grow them out your self?.. how old are they?
> 
> ...


I wish i had special powers like you.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> nice fat reds you got, they are pretty thick...
> 
> the 2 bigger ones are a solid 12-inch reds.. congrats very hard to get to this size rare ..did you grow them out your self?.. how old are they?
> 
> ...


I wish i had special powers like you.









[/quote]

.


----------



## selman (Nov 8, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> nice fat reds you got, they are pretty thick...
> 
> the 2 bigger ones are a solid 12-inch reds.. congrats very hard to get to this size rare ..did you grow them out your self?.. how old are they?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. They are in my tank for two years. They were 4 inch, and know they are 3 years old. The length i gave is not exact, so yours may be right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

RB 32 said:


> nice fat reds you got, they are pretty thick...
> 
> the 2 bigger ones are a solid 12-inch reds.. congrats very hard to get to this size rare ..did you grow them out your self?.. how old are they?
> 
> ...


I wish i had special powers like you.









[/quote]

HAha thanks, it comes with experience...








[/quote]

I disagree. It is coming from someone who is making a guess and who does not reconize sarcasim.


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Selman bak sevdiler balıkları demiştim bu kamiller görmemiştir böyle balık diye..


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

hey im a 9 year old kid and i dint know that


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Those are some fat pygo's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









@ RB 32... If you say so!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

thekiller107 said:


> hey im a 9 year old kid and i dint know that


and now you do. Much to learn grasshopper.

Wow man those are some huge pygos. Fat yes but they dont look like they are so fat they are unhealthy.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

how long does it take to raise them till that


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I was just getting ready to say that this reminded me of RB32 but I haven't seen or heard from him in a very long time.

Is that the true RB32 posting there? I don't remember the space in the name?


----------



## selman (Nov 8, 2007)

thekiller107 said:


> how long does it take to raise them till that


They were 12cm when i had them. And i had 2 years ago...


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Monsters is right, those Reds are GIGANTIC, congrats on the time and care it took to get those bad boys that jacked up. They look like someone injected them with steriods.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow. those are some huge red man. very nice indeed


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow those are fat! , get them a strong powerhead and stay away from meat


----------

